# Big change for de.das.dude LINUX TIME



## de.das.dude (Oct 31, 2013)

Okay... so i am doing this project for for engineering degree.
The topic is simulating heat transfer with Computational Fluid Dynamics.

I am writing the code in C++, from scratch, including the simulation work and other stuff.

Now the problem is, being simulation work, this kind of work takes huge computational requirements(like what the people are crunching about), and my mentors said that i wont be able to run it in a in-windows compiler and will require linux to do so. We are using Debian linux at college, so i need to get it too.

The problem is i have no idea about linux and how to use. Lol.

So where should i start? including where i can get a debian linux copy, and how to install it along with my windows os.


thanks!


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 31, 2013)

tried this?


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 31, 2013)

Linux is not a big change from Windows as it once was. I would say the change to Linux from Windows is about the same as from Windows to OSX, and everything else you need but can't find can easily be solved through Google. You even get Dota2 (extra work for Debian, but still possible).


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 31, 2013)

ne6togadno said:


> tried this?



yes, but i was confused which one to get.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 31, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> The problem is i have no idea about linux and how to use. Lol.
> 
> So where should i start?



Ok so here's how I learnt to use linux:

>Install Linux Ubuntu 12.4 LTE on 3 machines at work
>Log in to linux
>Have google open in a browser at all times when realise you cant just click installers(clearly linux is inferior)
>Go insane
>Pound head on keyboard for weeks
>All of a sudden true enlightenment hits and somehow everything works when you do it

Welcome to Linux.


----------



## bencrutz (Oct 31, 2013)

i think it would be a lot easier to code in matlab, if your collage have matlab ofc.


----------



## Frick (Oct 31, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Linux is not a big change from Windows as it once was. I would say the change to Linux from Windows is about the same as from Windows to OSX, and everything else you need but can't find can easily be solved through Google. You even get Dota2 (extra work for Debian, but still possible).



That depends on the distro.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 31, 2013)

RCoon said:


> >Have google open in a browser at all times when realise you cant just click installers(clearly linux is inferior)



-sudo apt-get?
or 
sudo apt-offline?



Frick said:


> That depends on the distro.



Ubuntu is the easiest and more or less the standard for starting, but the harder ones are still quite usable as long as you have used the easy ones. 



bencrutz said:


> i think it would be a lot easier to code in matlab, if your collage have matlab ofc.



Matlab is a bitch, but the inbuilt functions are quite good. I use R mainly, very similar to Matlab (but free and statistically oriented).  C++ behaves very well compared to Matlab.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 31, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> -sudo apt-get?
> or
> sudo apt-offline?



I am aware of this, hence the true enlightenment part. But I like clicking, CLI tends to irritate people used to GUIs for so long.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 31, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I am aware of this, hence the true enlightenment part. But I like clicking, CLI tends to irritate people used to GUIs for so long.



Biggest hurdle to most Linux adopters, but once you get used to it its not too difficult. I haven't tried installing anything offline, and have been using the online repositories for most time. Nor have I tried backuping Linux programs. I still have a very long way to go


----------



## RCoon (Oct 31, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Biggest hurdle to most Linux adopters, but once you get used to it its not too difficult. I haven't tried installing anything offline, and have been using the online repositories for most time. Nor have I tried backuping Linux programs. I still have a very long way to go



Literally as far as I can tell, if you can make it past 1 week of being very very angry and irritated, then you're good to go with linux. I understand why people don't like it, and I understand why it will probably never ever be in the same league as windows or OSX in terms of domestic computer usage. Once you understand it, it seems easy enough.


----------



## bencrutz (Oct 31, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Matlab is a bitch, but the inbuilt functions are quite good. I use R mainly, very similar to Matlab (but free and statistically oriented).  C++ behaves very well compared to Matlab.



well, i think it would save lots of time instead coding in C++ from scratch.

haven't heard R, care to give a link? might give it a try.......


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 31, 2013)

bencrutz said:


> well, i think it would save lots of time instead coding in C++ from scratch.
> 
> haven't heard R, care to give a link? might give it a try.......



http://www.r-project.org/
http://www.rstudio.com/

Use RStudio to do your work, much better environment compared to vanilla R. Its main purpose is statistical analysis, but you should be able to do everything matlab does, except for special packages which are unique to Matlab.


----------



## bencrutz (Oct 31, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> http://www.r-project.org/
> http://www.rstudio.com/
> 
> Use RStudio to do your work, much better environment compared to vanilla R. Its main purpose is statistical analysis, but you should be able to do everything matlab does, except for special packages which are unique to Matlab.



sweet. thanks a bunch!


----------



## d1nky (Oct 31, 2013)

I saw the title and thought DDD was having a different kind of change lol


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 31, 2013)

bencrutz said:


> well, i think it would save lots of time instead coding in C++ from scratch.
> 
> haven't heard R, care to give a link? might give it a try.......



since we are doing something new here, its not possible for avoid building up from scratch.
if done correctly, at a good level, this project will end up being a doctorate paper.


but i am so sucky at linux. i dont know what to do.
and none of the posts here are really of any help.

anyways, its required to be from scratch so no help there.



on trying to get debian linux, i was confused about the versions, what version should i get?

this semester is r&d mainly, and next sem will be the real deal.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 31, 2013)

Since you are new to Linux I recommend using Ubuntu. Ubuntu is based off Debian so it will have all of the same packages that you may need in Debian and will be a bit easier to install. 

Download from here and make sure to select the x64 Desktop version of 13.10

http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop

There are many graphical guides on how to install Ubuntu but if you have done a Windows install and you have half a brain you will be able to do a generic Ubuntu install. 

Once you have Ubuntu up and running, the login that you use has just general user permissions. If you want to install anything or do anything at the system level you will need to use the 'sudo' command. Most installs you can do through the packet manager and it will prompt you graphically for your sudo credentials. In many cases sudo is to Linux what administrator is to Windows. 

Finally, I am not sure what program you plan on coding your C++ project in but you will find dozens of top quality IDE's available for your use in the package manager.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 31, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> Since you are new to Linux I recommend using Ubuntu. Ubuntu is based off Debian so it will have all of the same packages that you may need in Debian and will be a bit easier to install.
> 
> Download from here and make sure to select the x64 Desktop version of 13.10
> 
> ...



thanks! but will x64 work with c++? i mean the one in windows doesnt work!

also, at college, we just use come commands to open a notepad like thing, save it as cpp and then run it. and it works and gives output and stuff.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 31, 2013)

Your school is probably using "_*Debian Edu / Skolelinux Wheezy*_", but most people just call it "*Wheezy*". But for you I'd just get them most "*Stable*" via HTTP/FTP here.  Oh and for people that think Linux will never be in the same league as Windows or OSX.. err I think they are there with Android.  (_Not directed at you rcoon buddy, because most people think this_)


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 31, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> thanks! but will x64 work with c++? i mean the one in windows doesnt work!



The x64 version should work just fine with your x32 applications. C++ is just a language so if you want to compile your code in 32bit mode I don't see any problems with that. 



> also, at college, we just use come commands to open a notepad like thing, save it as cpp and then run it. and it works and gives output and stuff.



i don't know what program your school prefers but find out and you can install it in Ubuntu easily.

edit: sounds to me like you use gedit which is a fine text editor for simple applications. it comes already installed in Ubuntu and just about every Linux distro.


----------



## okidna (Oct 31, 2013)

If you need an IDE for C++ with strong UNIX support (x64 support as well) try Codeblocks : http://www.codeblocks.org/

I always use Codeblocks when I code under UNIX environment. 
So far works well for Ubuntu x64 and its derivative (Mint, Kubuntu, Lubuntu, Xubuntu, etc.) and also Arch Linux.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 31, 2013)

UNIX? err, yeah i guess our prof was talking something about unix commands.
-.-
6hrs of coding takes a toll on attentivity XD.

i am kinda failing to grasp the whole thing atm, but i think its getting better. XD
tried downloading ubuntu but network errors :/


and i think we might be using gedit, sounds familiar. so far the linux part was done once by the h.o.d, i was just a spectator.

then i just simple coded in windows notepad


----------

